# A few of my favorites...



## cassandra (Aug 17, 2011)

These are the first pictures I've posted anywhere, so I guess this will be my intro to proper C&C. Fun! All of these have been taken in the past year or so. I don't know if "favorites" necessarily means "best", but oh well.


----------



## halestorm (Aug 17, 2011)

So #1I think is my favorite composition wise I just wish it werent so washed out. Maybe an easy fix with some editing. I would suggest changing your profile to say "it's ok to edit my photos" It can be really useful to see how some of these guys might edit this photo. Also I cant stop looking at #2 it has a very nice bokeh to it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 17, 2011)

1 & 2


----------



## halestorm (Aug 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> 1 & 2



Your new profile picture cracks me up everytime I see it. ****ing hilarious


----------



## cassandra (Aug 17, 2011)

halestorm said:


> So #1I think is my favorite composition wise I just wish it werent so washed out. Maybe an easy fix with some editing. I would suggest changing your profile to say "it's ok to edit my photos" It can be really useful to see how some of these guys might edit this photo. Also I cant stop looking at #2 it has a very nice bokeh to it.



Thank you, #2 is probably my all-time favorite. And I have changed my profile and I'm interested to see what others come up with!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 17, 2011)

First one is awesome.

Oh what I would do for a RAW to work from here... I did the best I could...






But to give you an idea, I went *+100* on contrast, and then did another +20!!!!  I've never had to put that much into any image I've seen here... and honestly, I think it needs more but the image quality won't hold up to that kind of abuse.  I also sharpened it slightly.  If you have the RAW you can make this shot a REAL winner.  It's salvagable.  If you only have the jpeg there is only so much you'll be able to do, but it's still VERY neat.


----------



## cassandra (Aug 17, 2011)

I have to ask, what program did you use? I don't have any major editing software... My editing is pretty limited, and when I tried to increase the contrast I did not get such a nice result. It was WAY too harsh!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## manaheim (Aug 17, 2011)

cassandra said:


> I have to ask, what program did you use? I don't have any major editing software... My editing is pretty limited, and when I tried to increase the contrast I did not get such a nice result. It was WAY too harsh!



Photoshop.

Nice edit, schwetty.


----------



## cassandra (Aug 17, 2011)

Both of these are fantastic, thanks guys!


----------



## cassandra (Aug 17, 2011)

manaheim said:


> cassandra said:
> 
> 
> > I have to ask, what program did you use? I don't have any major editing software... My editing is pretty limited, and when I tried to increase the contrast I did not get such a nice result. It was WAY too harsh!
> ...



Ah, that's what I thought. I need to invest in that soon...


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey these are all pretty good - my two cents on each one:

#1's kinda been covered - the composition is great, just needed a little cropping and a lot of contrast.  Great shot!

#2 is one I really like too - there are parts that are blown out (overexposed) but it just _works_ in this shot and actually serves to really highlight the leaf.  It doesn't distract me at all.

#3 I think is my least favorite of the bunch, and there are a couple things I can point out.  First, try to make sure your horizon is level - in this shot it's slanted just a tiny bit to the left.  Also, since the sun was behind your subject, your subject turned out pretty dark.  Typically I'd say, "fill flash" but let's be honest, this was a nature shot and a shot of opportunity and I doubt the bird would have stood there and watched while you set up a softbox.  The focus actually looks just a touch soft to me as well.

#4 I can't help but think that it would look better as a portrait crop, with the branch on the right side of the frame cropped out entirely.

#5 I love it, but this time I _am_ going to complain about the blown highlights.  Dropping the exposure down by a stop or so would have retained more detail in the mushrooms and given a bit more shadow depth to the grass, in my opinion.

Nice work and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 17, 2011)

#2 is actually my favorite, but since everybody else is editing #1, I'll play along.






For what it's worth, I would have cropped it, but it would have removed your logo.  As it is, there is a bit of dead space to the left and at the bottom.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 17, 2011)

I would have gotten a straighter shot on the 1st image to make it look like a door.  Have seen this shot before but it was straight on. 
2nd shot is the favorite though , nice colors . 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## HagenDaaz (Aug 18, 2011)

#'s 1 and 2 are really good, especially the edited #1 pics every1 keeps doing  Tell the truth, I really love the look of #2. It has potential, but I would like to know what it is


----------



## manaheim (Aug 18, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> I would have gotten a straighter shot on the 1st image to make it look like a door. Have seen this shot before but it was straight on.
> 2nd shot is the favorite though , nice colors .
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



Oh god, no, straight would have ruined it.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 18, 2011)

manaheim said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > I would have gotten a straighter shot on the 1st image to make it look like a door. Have seen this shot before but it was straight on.
> ...


-
Remember seeing this shot straight on in a magazine at sunset and it almost looked like a door way to ????... This is why I recommended it.  If it was worthy of a few pages in a magazine believe it was not a ruined shot.   If I run into it again when looking will post a link.  Just giving the OP options for the next visit , does not mean they have to do it. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## cassandra (Aug 18, 2011)

OrionsByte said:
			
		

> Hey these are all pretty good - my two cents on each one:
> 
> #1's kinda been covered - the composition is great, just needed a little cropping and a lot of contrast. Great shot!
> 
> ...



Thank you, this is exactly what I need! Addressing a few of your points..

For #3, yeah, it could have been a little straighter, but I wasn't thinking too much about photo techniques at the time to be honest  haha. And while I like that the subject is darker, I can see why others wouldn't. Maybe I can fix that somehow...

I never thought about making #4 a portrait shot before, but I definitely see how that would be better. I'll try it and repost it later 

As for #5, I'll see if I have anything that I can use to adjust the exposure a little. 


For the comments regarding #1, I'm quite happy with mine the way it is, with the exception of the edits here. Maybe cropped a bit, but certainly not shot straight on... In fact I tried my best to avoid that while I was shooting. 



HagenDaaz said:


> #'s 1 and 2 are really good, especially the edited #1 pics every1 keeps doing  Tell the truth, I really love the look of #2. It has potential, but I would like to know what it is



It's a leaf in a fountain


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 18, 2011)

cassandra said:
			
		

> For #3, yeah, it could have been a little straighter, but I wasn't thinking too much about photo techniques at the time to be honest  haha.



You got about as close as I tend to get; it's hard to hold the camera PERFECTLY level but it's really easy to fix with software later.


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to branch out an say that #2 and #3 are my personal faves. #3 just has so much potential if you had used some fill flash or a reflector it's impossible to ignore. 
Already covered #1 in your other thread about it, but I like Kerbouchard's edit the best, great work. 
#2 is perfect. Good composition, great edit (if you did edit, even better if you didn't) and a really great subject. 

Lets see some more so we can tear them all apart too!


----------



## cassandra (Aug 18, 2011)

Flash? Reflectors? 

1) I couldn't very well ask the pelican to sit still while I set up reflectors, and this was a spur-of-the-moment walk anyway. 
2) I was trying NOT to scare it off!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh god, no, straight would have ruined it.[/QUOTE]
-
Remember seeing this shot straight on in a magazine at sunset and it almost looked like a door way to ????... This is why I recommended it. If it was worthy of a few pages in a magazine believe it was not a ruined shot. If I run into it again when looking will post a link. Just giving the OP options for the next visit , does not mean they have to do it. 
-
Shoot well, Joe[/QUOTE]



joealcantar said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > joealcantar said:
> ...


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 19, 2011)

Like your editing on #1. On question, what caused the original #1 so washed out and how avoid it?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> #2 is actually my favorite, but since everybody else is editing #1, I'll play along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice edit.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 19, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Like your editing on #1. On question, what caused the original #1 so washed out and how avoid it?


It was most likely lens flare.  As far as how to avoid it, use a lens hood and/or don't shoot directly into a bright light.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## cassandra (Aug 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> RichardsTPF said:
> 
> 
> > Like your editing on #1. On question, what caused the original #1 so washed out and how avoid it?
> ...



I'll definitely remember this next time. Thanks!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 19, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > #2 is actually my favorite, but since everybody else is editing #1, I'll play along.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 20, 2011)

#2 is my favorite in this bunch. I love the color of the fallen leaf and the anticipation I feel as its about to go over the falls.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 20, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Oh god, no, straight would have ruined it.


-
Remember seeing this shot straight on in a magazine at sunset and it almost looked like a door way to ????... This is why I recommended it. If it was worthy of a few pages in a magazine believe it was not a ruined shot. If I run into it again when looking will post a link. Just giving the OP options for the next visit , does not mean they have to do it. 
-
Shoot well, Joe[/QUOTE]



joealcantar said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > joealcantar said:
> ...


----------



## cassandra (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a very interesting shot, and pretty impressive as well. 

But are you here to critique my work or have me simply copy what has already been done?


----------

